# Créer une clé bootable Ubuntu à partir d'un Mac pour un PC



## madaniso (17 Avril 2012)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un pc en rade sous windows, écran bleu alors que tout à l'air de fonctionner... Donc j'aimerai essayer d'installer Ubuntu.

Je voulais savoir, si j'utilise un tutorial mac pour créer ma clé, est ce qu'elle sera bien bootable sur le pc si elle est formatée en FAT 32 ?

Merci de votre réponse que je n'ai trouvé nul par ailleurs sur le forum.


----------



## bompi (17 Avril 2012)

Depuis Mac OS X, pas moyen de faire une clef USB utilisable. Enfin, je n'y suis pas parvenu à l'époque où je voulais installer Ubuntu sur un petit ultrabook. Mais peut-être que *ça* marche, maintenant.

Ce que je fais : j'utilise Ouinedoze ou Linux dans une machine virtuelle pour la réaliser (ça, ça marche !)


----------



## poissonfree (20 Avril 2012)

Sinon tu graves le CD, c'est des fois le plus simple


----------



## bompi (20 Avril 2012)

C'est sûr. Mais c'est plus rapide et plus pratique avec une clef USB [quand, comme moi, on n'a de lecteur DVD qu'un lecteur externe].


----------

